# Ipo-r



## Shepdad (Oct 24, 2017)

Anyone ever heard of IPO-R?
Would it be a good idea for it be accepted as a breed test for the GSD in addition to the IPO and HGH? It seems the SV might be considering it.




https://www.iro-dogs.org/en/our-mission/training/ipo-r-en


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have never heard of this, but I am pretty sure the RH2 is an acceptable breeding title.


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

If my understanding is correct, the RH title is the international test for search and rescue. It has several levels of tests, just as the IPO titles do and the rules are available through USCA. There was a push several years ago to prepare judges to be able to certify the tests but the limiting factor seems to be a general lack of interest in offering the title at the club level. It is time intensive and requires a lot of land with varying terrains for training and trialing purposes. It is a true test of the dog's ability, as opposed to the DVG version, which is a very much watered down "fun title". It should prepare the dog to certify with any organization, such as NASAR or IPWDA, but the handler would require additional certifications, such as GPS skills, search planning, reading topographic maps, etc. I think it is considered to be a breed test just as with the IPO and HGH titles.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

There are some clubs working to get the RH more available. There is a FB group too.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Sounds interesting a great idea.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

RH2 is acceptable for breed survey.
https://www.germanshepherddog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/RH-Explained.pdf


----------

